# Simplicty regent starter woes



## westport109 (Jan 17, 2016)

I am attempting to repair a simplicity regent 2690436 for my neighbour. Her grandson was into it and has thrown up his hands. Here is where we stand. Kohler courage 18hp. A 47 series car battery installed 4 years ago and all had worked great for ages. Only clicks in cranks position. The repairs the kid made look fine. New solenoid, two positive an one negative cable (and relocated). 
Here is what I found. With a test light I get light on starter post in crank position. But, I also get light on the case of the starter. Starter is a new Amazon buy, and I feel bad condemning it, but that would be my call. Am I missing something? Thanks for all replies.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

This is one problem with test lights, where a voltmeter would be better. If you had full 12V on the case, you would either blow a fuse or burn the wires. The case should be grounded, with no voltage at that point. I think what you are telling us is that the starter case is not grounded? I would take the starter off and battery test it.


----------



## westport109 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks Harvey. “The case should be grounded” was my thinking too. I found the chassis ground bolt secures a couple of ground wires and goes up through the deck into the block. I went to remove the bolt and check the surfaces and the bolt basically broke off. It had been cracked almost the whole way through for some time by the rust on the exposed portion of it. A new bolt, a little sanding and away it went.
I appreciate the response. Tip of the hat!


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

